# obd P1456?



## wakeboarder06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello all, 

My fiancee and I bought her an 02 Pathfinder SE a few months ago and we love it. Unfortunately were having some problems and I hope someone can help. The CEL came on a few weeks ago, after bringing it to the dealer we found out that she had been sabotaged by the dreaded gas cap baron. Since then all has been fine. When my lady was driving home today it started running rough so she took it down for an oil change at jiffy lube. They changed the oil and ran a diag on it that gave a code of P1456. Any ideas as to what this code means? I don't want to drop another $85 at the dealer if I don't have too just so they can check it. 

Thanks,

Rich  

PS: I searched and didn't find anything about this code.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If they couldn't find it in their book, it may be a Nissan-specific code for an item not listed normally as an error code for OBDII scanners.


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

P1456 Evaporative emission control system very small leak (positive pressure check)


----------



## wakeboarder06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks *lewisnc100*. The majority of my car knowledge doesn't span much more than bolting on exhausts/headers/springs and entry level stuff like that on Hondas/Acuras/Jeeps. Is something like this a somewhat simple fix or should I take it to the dealer? 

Thanks for the replys, 

Rich


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

It could be easy if its a loose/malfunctioning gas cap, cracked canister or loose or cut EVAP lines. Check for anything obvious like that. If its not something obvious it usually takes a smoke test to find the leak.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

call the dealer to see if it is covered under the emissions warranty, I know the later years started doing funky warranties, check in the owners manual or warranty manaul, doesnt 2002 have a 5/60 on powertrain?


----------



## wakeboarder06 (Aug 10, 2006)

It might. We bought it used but it only has 50K on it so it might still be covered. I'll check into it. 

Thanks, 

Rich


----------



## wakeboarder06 (Aug 10, 2006)

We have once again been violated by the gas cap baron. I have removed all gasoline filling privilidges from my lady. Ha. They said that it was probably running like crap due to shotty gas. 

Rich M.


----------

